# milk protien intolerence?! HELP PLEASE!



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

hello. well i'm having some bodily issues since i've moved. i'm living on the farm now, where i've spent most of my life except from mid june 2011 to mid november 2011. i'm trying to figure out what the differences might be between here on the farm and where had been living. 

here are the differences i've come up with:
i was less active when i lived there, versus here on the farm.
i ate mostly the same food as here on the farm <ate more eggs there, thats one thing i'm gonna experiment with>
drank very little milk <i have goats here on the farm and dont care for drinkin plain milk anyhow>

and thats all as far as i can think of. the one thats really stickin out in my mind is the milk though. i mean i dont like milk a whole lot so even here on the farm i usually only have it in my cereal <so about 2 cups a day, for maybe 4 out of 7 days of the week> and maybe if i'm in the mood for it i'll have some milk with chocolate syrup <so about 2 cups once or twice a week>. and i've noticed in the past few years that products with powdered milk in them tend to upset my stomach. <hot cocoa mix, mac-n-cheese, alfredo noodles, etc.>

and since unfortunately my, quite honestly, not so little bodily issue is constipation i've looked up constipation. well it seems the most fitting thing so far is milk protien intolerance. and since the milk is the only real change i'm kinda worried.

there is store bought cows mlk in the house as well as raw, unpasturized goats milk. i go for the goat milk unless the goats are dried off, which they aren't right now. the info i've found so far says "cows milk" or just says milk... is their a difference in the milk protiens? 

any help or info on this would be greatly appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Sound like you are lactose intolerent ....  Cows milk has a lot of lactose in it .. 
Goats have less ... that might be what is happening ...


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess the only way for sure is to talk to a doctor. Testing for lactose intolerance is easy peasy. If you are lactose intolerant, a hydrogen breath test can be administered after you consume pure lactose in water. If you're lactose intolerant, the undigested lactose is turned into hydrogen and methane by your gut flora (which also results in the painful gas, cramps, and diarrhea those with lactose intolerance experience), and this can be measured. 

Lactose is a sugar, and people with lactose intolerance don't produce enough lactase to break it down into galactose and glucose. 

People can also be intolerant of casein, which is the main protein in milk. I don't know the details of testing for it, though. 

The difference between an intolerance and an allergy is that an allergy results in a systemic reaction (hives, swelling, breathing problems, anaphylaxis) to the food item, because of an over reactive antibody release to attack the allergen. An intolerance, like lactose intolerance, just means you don't have what is needed to digest it (like lactase for lactose intolerance, or a gluten sensitivity (not to be confused with gluten allergy, different!)), so when your natural gut flora digest it instead, causes the symptoms.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I guess the only way for sure is to talk to a doctor. Testing for lactose intolerance is easy peasy. If you are lactose intolerant, a hydrogen breath test can be administered after you consume pure lactose in water. If you're lactose intolerant, the undigested lactose is turned into hydrogen and methane by your gut flora (which also results in the painful gas, cramps, and diarrhea those with lactose intolerance experience), and this can be measured.
> 
> Lactose is a sugar, and people with lactose intolerance don't produce enough lactase to break it down into galactose and glucose.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was trying to say I just did not know all those fancy words !!!


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got through three years of nursing school 'til my scholarship ran out, so I guess it kinda stuck, heh.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good though !!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks. not sure i understand a few of those words but i can look em up.

mostly i agree with you. first here is a link to one of the "sister forums" where i posted this same question: http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11620
just so you can see what is said over there as well.

here is a few things from over there though:
my mom's biological dad died when my mom was 19 <which is how old i am now, ironically> he was a strong, sturdy, healthy guy and in a few months he got sick, was diagnosed with cancer, and died. one side note on the story is that they found out he was lactose intolerant/allergic to milk/??? <i have to call my mom to ask her which it was>.

my current not so little issue is the same thing that i had been dealing with before i my few months living away from the farm. all the same symptoms are coming back. now i'm just seeing them all as being connected. when i was living away from the farm i drank maybe one or two cups of milk in a week, maybe less then that. and now i'm back on the farm and drinking milk. i still dont drink much milk but it is much more then one or two cups in a week or more.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 13, 2011)

Seems like there is a common thread, they also recommend talking to your doctor. Hopefully you have one that you have a good relationship with?


----------

